# Alternator, voltage regulator, or ????



## xero69 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm considering buying a 97 Nissan Pickup XE this weekend. 4 cylinder 2.4L with 5 speed manual, extended cab. 130K miles. Slight body damage but a great running truck overall I think.

During the test drive today I noticed that the BATT light would come on during moderate acceleration when going down the road. Tried revving the engine in neutral but couldn't duplicate the symptom. Seller says he installed a remanufactured alternator and that "it has failed several times" in the past 3 years. Seller has lost the receipt so no free replacement under lifetime reman warranty  

Truck has plenty of pep and ran very smoothly. Seller was wary of a long test drive due to the bad alternator. He claimed he had to charge up the battery so I could test drive. The terminals are clean on the battery so I'm buying his story I guess (and maybe his truck too).

I found a new (not rebuilt/reman) Hitachi 60 amp alternator at Parts America aka Advance Auto for $157. Buy online, pickup in store type of deal. *I'm assuming 60 amp will be enough for a bone stock vehicle?*

I was planning to buy and install the alternator. Then I wondered if maybe it was the voltage regulator that could be to blame? Could a bad regulator eat up alternators like the seller described? 

I am buying a shop manual once I get the truck, but I wanted to ask about this BEFORE buying so I know what I'm getting into.

Otherwise truck needs an alignment, a good detailing, and a front bumper and she'll be a sweet little ride! 

All advice is GREATLY appreciated! THANKS!


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

You can get the alternator tested at any big chain auto parts store. They can test on or off the truck.

Don't worry about finding his old warranty. Most lifetime warranties are over once the vehicle changes owners.

60 amps is plenty. Volts x amps = watts, so you're talking about 720 watts. That's plenty.

The regulator and rectifier are on the alternator, so your replacement alternator will have new ones.

Lastly, remember that all the major auto parts stores will pricematch. Advance's policy, I think, is to beat any price by 5%. So shop around and bring them the best quote you found. You'll save a bit.

Where in Texas are you? I'm in Bastrop.


----------



## Win lowe (Dec 15, 2006)

Have you tried the junk yards for a used one? I have better luck with used OEM stuff like alternators and starters than life time warranty re-man. seems like the owner is confirming what I just said


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

The 60 amp is perfectly fine since that's the factory spec. 

Good to see you're looking at the NEW one . They are usually Hitachi or Mitsubishi from factory anyways.

Depending at how long this problem been going on you might be looking at a battery as well. Just make sure about the battery since a bad battery can kill alternaters.


----------



## xero69 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ah ok... regulator is part of the alternator, duh!

*Fred S*: Thanks! I'll be sure to test it before I pay for the new one. I'm in Austin, not far from you at all really.

*Win lowe*: Yeah reman is CRAP. Only Advance Auto has brand spanking new Hitachi alternators but you have to order online and wait 5 days :lame: This truck will be my daily ride so I'm avoiding used and rebuilt parts if at all possible. I will definitely hit the junk yard in the future if new parts are not available, probably cheaper than reman too!

*golfer*: Cool I wanted to make sure I was buying one with enough juice to get the job done. Without a shop manual I have no idea what the vehicle needs as far as amps go. I've got a neat little intelligent battery charger, I'm going to let it work it's magic on the battery as soon as I get the truck home. 

Hopefully the seller will have the title in his hands by this weekend. I've never owned a truck before and I'm really looking forward to it. Seller is a starving musician so that is his excuse for not getting the alternator fixed


----------



## 1997XETruck (Mar 11, 2003)

xero69 said:


> I am buying a shop manual once I get the truck...


You can download the FSM (Factory Service Manual) here for free. Click Here You'll have to google for the free software to uncompress .rar files.

If you want a paper version, I have one for a 1996 model (practically identical) that I'll sell pretty cheap.

Heath


----------



## xero69 (Jan 24, 2007)

1997XETruck said:


> You can download the FSM (Factory Service Manual) here for free. Click Here You'll have to google for the free software to uncompress .rar files.
> 
> If you want a paper version, I have one for a 1996 model (practically identical) that I'll sell pretty cheap.
> 
> Heath


(I see you enjoy Aquateen hungerforce, so my reply should be read in Carls voice)



THAT LINK IS FREAKIN' AWESOME!!!!!

/thanks man


----------



## Win lowe (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for the like Great I needed that


----------



## 1997XETruck (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm glad I could help!

Heath


----------



## xero69 (Jan 24, 2007)

*woo hoo!*

Well the seller FINALLY got the frickin title in his hands and I bought the truck yesterday afternoon. :thumbup: Good timing too since my daily beater has a failing starter and a slew of other issues.

SO I just finished installing the new alternator and now I'm waiting for the battery to charge. I cleaned the engine compartment while I was in there, you could eat in there now. The battery just says "ECONOMY" on it and has a pink sticker reading 10/06 so the battery would seem to be very new The alternator I took off I'm going to have tested and see if it is indeed faulty. It spins freely and doesn't look terrible. The one I took out is a bosch reman.

The seller says that his brother removed an alarm system from the truck.... didn't mention who INSTALLED the alarm. So I've got some mystery wires and a valet switch to cleanup/remove under the dash. I really hope the alternator or battery is at fault for the BATT light being lit up. I have enough vehicles to troubleshoot already, lol.

I can't believe I cleaned the engine compartment today when the truck needs a wash and interior detail so badly... ha ha


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

xero69 said:


> I can't believe I cleaned the engine compartment today when the truck needs a wash and interior detail so badly... ha ha


You've got your priorities right. I keep the engine cleaner than the rest of the truck inside or out! A dirty engine is no fun to work on.

Besides, thanks to Texas sun, under the hood is the only area where my paint is still the original color! 

Fred


----------



## littlefish (Jul 1, 2006)

Fred must live in Central or West Texas. Around the Houston/Galveston area it is the chemicals from the plants in Texas City, Pasadena, or Baytown that bleaches out the paint!! Best of Luck...Littlefish


----------

